# Type A or Type C?



## A_Qber (Jul 16, 2009)

Sorry if this topic has been discussed about.
but i've watched some video reviews, and they say the type C is actually pretty good, but older videos say that the type C is not the best, and now some guys said the type A isn't their favourite. And it's all confusing of which cube to get... need help...


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 16, 2009)

Type C. 

Im sure people will agree with me.


----------



## A_Qber (Jul 16, 2009)

regular type C or type C with a type A core/screws/washers/springs?


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 16, 2009)

A_Qber said:


> regular type C or type C with a type A core/screws/washers/springs?



Ugh, dont put the type A screws and spring in there, it totally changes the cube.

I tried that, it was super slow and prone to pops.

Just use a normal type C.


----------



## brunson (Jul 16, 2009)

They're both six dollar plastic toys made in China. The quality of any individual cube can vary quite a bit, I have some Type-A's that are great, some that suck, some Type-C's that rock, some that do not rock. Buying any specific type doesn't guarantee a great cube. How you assemble it, set the tension and break it in has a lot to do with it also.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 16, 2009)

I tried Breandan's blue type C cube. It was basically like my old type A cube except it doesn't pop. So I would go for type C


----------



## Cheese_Board (Jul 16, 2009)

I have said this many times. It is all a matter of personal preference. Your cube will not greatly affect your times. LanceTheBlueKnight's video proves this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=In6wNCGYgVE


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 16, 2009)

Cheese_Board said:


> I have said this many times. It is all a matter of personal preference. Your cube will not greatly affect your times. LanceTheBlueKnight's video proves this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=In6wNCGYgVE



Um, no. You ain't goin' nowhere with a transparent type b.


On-topic- Type C is amazing. You cana lso try different hybrids, and see how they work.


----------



## cheiney (Jul 16, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> Cheese_Board said:
> 
> 
> > I have said this many times. It is all a matter of personal preference. Your cube will not greatly affect your times. LanceTheBlueKnight's video proves this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=In6wNCGYgVE
> ...



You won't get anywhere with ANY transparent cube. They're not competition legal. Either way, Erik used Type B cubies for his WR solve, so that kind of ruins your logic.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 16, 2009)

cheiney said:


> endless_akatsuki said:
> 
> 
> > Cheese_Board said:
> ...



As stated before on the forum, transparent cubes are possible to use if the stickers are white on the back, like the florescent colors.

Or you could put stickers on top of white stickers on a transparent cube to make them legal.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 16, 2009)

I have both a type A and a type C.. the Type C feels a lot like a rubiks.com DIY because of the speed but of how it can cut corners as well. The Type A is very smooth but locks a bit every now and then.. I prefer the Type C overall.


----------



## cheiney (Jul 16, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> cheiney said:
> 
> 
> > endless_akatsuki said:
> ...



I think I remembered this being stated, I just wasn't sure if every sticker in bright sets were considered "flourescent". I haven't actually bought a bright set of stickers from Cubesmith, but aren't the red and blue colors the same as the standard colors?


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 16, 2009)

cheiney said:


> endless_akatsuki said:
> 
> 
> > Cheese_Board said:
> ...



............................
Ever tried a transparent type b?
Just like cubes=life said, they are comp-legal. 

And also, Erik uses _black type b cubies_. So whatever you just said is irrelevent to whatever I said. Transparent cubes are different.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 16, 2009)

cheiney said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > cheiney said:
> ...



Indeed so, mister.

You'd have to back them with a white sticker or so. o:


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 16, 2009)

It's all preference. In my opinion, Type C > Anything Else > Type A.


----------



## cheiney (Jul 16, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> cheiney said:
> 
> 
> > endless_akatsuki said:
> ...



I stated that he used B cubies rather than a full type B cube. Either way, the point was that people emphasize so much on the type of the cube that they fail to realize that it's primarily relative to your overall skill. To say that someone will never "go anywhere" with a specific type of cube is kind of a broad statement.



Cubes=Life said:


> cheiney said:
> 
> 
> > Cubes=Life said:
> ...



Lol, I'd never have the patience to do that. Wouldn't the white stickers have to be completely covered up by the sticker on top of them?


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jul 16, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> Cheese_Board said:
> 
> 
> > I have said this many times. It is all a matter of personal preference. Your cube will not greatly affect your times. LanceTheBlueKnight's video proves this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=In6wNCGYgVE
> ...



Actually, my friend got a transparent type B and it was godly... after CRC of course, the ultimate spray...


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 16, 2009)

There are two versions of Type C. The newer version is apparently better. Also, if you are looking for a cube, why only look at Type A and C?

Here's a thread that offers info on Type A and C as well as many other models.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12659


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 16, 2009)

My Modded Type-A. I like it...but you're not me...

This was just a boredom video but my cube is really nice even without lube. you see the corner cutting and smoothness of the cube in video.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 16, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> There are two versions of Type C. The newer version is apparently better.



There are actually three. Old Type C, the new mold (which you can get from DX or Cube4You), and the Type C II, which just came out.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 16, 2009)

A_Qber said:


> ...it's all confusing of which cube to get... need help...


Simple solution: buy one of each and decide for yourself. If you can only afford one right now, buy the cheapest (e.g. dx/sku.16433) and it may turn out to be the best!


----------



## royzabeast (Jul 17, 2009)

You should check out that "Clarification of A Type and other cubes" thread. That was pretty useful for me.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 17, 2009)

I guess I should post because I am in the middle of trying to make the same decision. I've been cubing on Type A cubes for a long time now, and I'm really satisfied with the Type A cube. Andrew Kang has been my mentor on how to build/clean/tune etc. the Type A cubes. I recently bought a Type C after watching/reading some reviews and within about 2-3 days I broke my pb single using the Type C. I've also gotten more consistent sub-15 averages with my Type C at home than with my Type A. Now, being excited about this I used my Type C in competition at Horizons Open and sucked it up with lock ups galore. I used it for the first two rounds and got solves worse than what I usually get at home on either my Type A or Type C. I used my Type A in the final round and got a sub-15 average (which is what I aim for).

Now I am back to practicing again on my Type C at home and am getting more accustomed to it and started to really fall in love with the feel and capabilities of this cube. It is a very punishing cube if you don't turn accurately, but because of this I think I am improving my turning accuracy.

So if you asked me today I would say that at home, Type C no question. In competition I don't know yet. I will probably try the Type C again in competition to see how it goes, but my best Type A will be close at hand just in case.

Chris


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 17, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> pentrixter said:
> 
> 
> > There are two versions of Type C. The newer version is apparently better.
> ...


Where did you find this out? And where do I get the Type C II?

The HKNowStore has stuff on sail that's called the Type C II but as we know the naming is screwed up on that site.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 17, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > pentrixter said:
> ...



The C II can only be bought through Unicube. There were a few threads a while back (I started one) on it, but I can't find them now. It's like a Type C with sealed cubies.


----------



## tanner forrest (Jul 17, 2009)

sorry if this is a tiny bit off topic buy you should get.....type A core with type D cubies......best combo ever!


----------



## imaghost (Jul 17, 2009)

My new type c compared to my type a I got a while ago, C pops more, locks up more, but easier to turn. I know tightening it will fix it, and I will but for now that is what it does. It has a grinding feel, modded it a little, cut my thumb somewhat deep last night, fixed the brake lights on my mom's car (one of the wires that tells the brakes "HEY I HIT IT" broke off) while not having a clue about what I was doing, and almost shocked the crap out of me before I took the battery off, and hit it on something and opened it again, got a Band-Aid finally. It doesn't have a grinding/clicky feel anymore because, well, I modded it kinda...

The type A however, really smooth, greasy feel, locks up way more than C, harder to turn, well broken in though, Cuts corners good, maybe as good as C, but I still use the C more because, well one for fear of getting a tile in the cut, that would really hurt... and that my C is easier to turn and I get better times with it.


----------



## Corpsez (Jul 17, 2009)

I vote for type c. Go get it at deal extreme for 6 dollars and free shipping.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 17, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> pentrixter said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...


Well... as far as you know anyway. You're saying this isn't it? http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=24789cf4-40d9-43d9-ae24-1e4741fa9654

Is this it? http://www.unicube.tw/Cart/Info.aspx?Type=1&ID=TBC

or this? http://www.unicube.tw/Cart/Info.aspx?Type=1&ID=SBL


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 17, 2009)

Every type C I tried is great, they are so easy to attain as well. I'm going to buy 10 for the hell of it next week it would only be like 65$ and no shipping that's about the cost of 5 type A's not including shipping!


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 17, 2009)

@ Pentrixter: I need to see pics of the inside. That second one may very well be it, but the others, I'm not sure.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 17, 2009)

In your opinion, which Type C is the best?


----------



## Corpsez (Jul 17, 2009)

I think the type C II would have a similar feel to the cube4you as in smoothness since it is all closed, but a rougher feel since that is how a type c feels.


----------



## panyan (Jul 17, 2009)

well my a is fantastic, and my c locks up alot


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 17, 2009)

Corpsez said:


> pentrixter said:
> 
> 
> > In your opinion, which Type C is the best?
> ...


Sorry son, I didn't ask you.


----------



## Corpsez (Jul 17, 2009)

You never really directed your question. I was just giving an opinion. And were did you see that jtw even tried the CII?


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 17, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> In your opinion, which Type C is the best?



I've never personally used a C II. I have had experience with the old Cs and the New Cs though, and I like the new ones.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 17, 2009)

Corpsez said:


> You never really directed your question. I was just giving an opinion. And were did you see that jtw even tried the CII?


No, I were did not see that jtw even tried the CII.

edit:The basis of your opinion is wrong.


----------



## A_Qber (Jul 18, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Every type C I tried is great, they are so easy to attain as well. I'm going to buy 10 for the hell of it next week it would only be like 65$ and no shipping that's about the cost of 5 type A's not including shipping!



how is there no shipping?
it always has shipping for me...


----------



## SebCube (Jan 23, 2010)

Type C, I have one and its awesome


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 23, 2010)

SebCube said:


> Type C, I have one and its awesome



Little bit late to the party, son


----------



## sarank14 (Jan 23, 2010)

I like type c better but it's annoying because I have to keep lubing it.


----------

